# Trespassing



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

How many times do you expect the DNR or local law enforcement to stop by and track and retrieve your deer? Ounce maybe, three time not likely it.


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> LOL.
> 
> Multiple people on this thread have explained the law to you.
> 
> ...


Can you please explain to me what the law is then?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin said:


> You are wrong. In this case the hunter has shot a number of deer that always seem to run into someone elses woodlot. To continue this is unethical and wrong headed.


Therefore, it is unethical to hunt on pretty much any property in MI, because there is a chance the deer will run off the property and it is (by your thought) unethical to shoot an animal that may end up on the neighbors? By all means, please explain to me exactly how much property I should own and how far of a buffer should I use? Again, if you don't want them to hunt a particular spot on their property then by all means, offer to buy it from them, or lease it so you can have your buffer zone. 

I have dealt with this for many years in a number of states, my policy is the same as I stated for all cases. In all those years, I have never had my ability to take a deer, or use my property impaired by someone retrieving an animal they legally shot on their property, regardless of where they were sitting. On the other hand, denying them the chance to retrieve deer they shot on their property (legally) because I don't feel they have enough land or the right cover is an attempt at preventing them from exercising their property rights. Actually this isn't really about property rights it's more about someone else killing "your" deer.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> Agree wholeheartedly.


Jeff, 
You know the land I hunt. One such plot is 40 acres off Moreland, just east of Scott's house. Has exactly 2 trees. South border we have an issue with the landowner. I introduced myself to him when we first leased it (ran into him while posting the property). Needless to say before I got 2 words out he read me the riot act, called me every name in the book, and threatened to shoot anyone that crossed the line. In the years since (10 or so), I've shot half dozen deer on that piece and never once had one cross the line. He, however, has crossed the line with his guys to do deer drives (reported after finding the tracks in snow). To this day, I will not deny him access to retrieve a downed deer, even if he won't reciprocate (I won't stoop to his level). However, I will not stop hunting it for fear of losing a deer. In fact, will likely be in there this weekend. 

Honestly this really comes down to be so darn protective of "our" deer. They are a public resource. If a guy has property he can get a shot at a deer legally and safely, I'm not going to deny him that opportunity, even if I might have to let him come on my property to retrieve it.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Sib said:


> Next year, after I secured the lease with my payment I would probably inform the property owner that you're having issues with that QDM includes avoiding wanton waste at all costs and since they aren't practicing QDM you will no longer be practicing QDM on your lease and will not be holding off on younger bucks anymore.
> 
> Even if I intended on not shooting younger bucks, I would tell him they are no longer protected on the lease and you consider them fair game. This should be a bit unsettling for him and I would leave as soon as I informed him. I would also avoid any calls he makes after thinking about the issue. Ice him a bit.
> 
> I would also ignore any inquiries about shots taken on your lease and what animals were taken. Watchers wither on the vine without information, let him stew a bit.


This is the tack I was thinking of taking. 
Perhaps starting with muzzleloader, late antlerless and perhaps popping a few clays in our cut corn. This is a one year lease, not a deer hunting lease. We could hunt small game, turkey, goose, ducks and pheasant, all of which have been spotted on our property.

All of us consider ourselves to be respectful of the land, woods and wildlife. It's hard under ANY circumstances to ensure a wounded animal ends up on retrievable property. Hard to buy the comment made about hunting too close to the property line. 
Please keep in mind we have broken no laws here. Rather than "comply" with what I believe to be unethical and unreasonable behavior, I thought I might give him a dose of what the alternatives are... 

Forgot to mention that he allows the previous hunters of our lease to hunt his land. Harry and both of his hunters were spotted tresspassing by me on opening day of firearm season this year to retrieve a dandy buck that was apparently shot and ended up on another neighbors property. That other neighbor was not advised of the need to retrieve deer and was not happy about it happening without his permission....although he would have given it! 

Thank you everyone for your comments as everyone seems to have interesting if not valid points. For clarification I am going to stop by the local DNR office and see if I can get their take on this scenario. We considered calling them Saturday morning but we believed, as many here do, that the landowner has the final say in the matter of entering his land for whatever reason...That is unless there is suspicion of illegal activity. I'm anxious to see if the one downed deer that we did see from our property is still there on Saturday.:sad:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

brdhntr said:


> Jeff,
> You know the land I hunt. One such plot is 40 acres off Moreland, just east of Scott's house. Has exactly 2 trees. South border we have an issue with the landowner. I introduced myself to him when we first leased it (ran into him while posting the property). Needless to say before I got 2 words out he read me the riot act, called me every name in the book, and threatened to shoot anyone that crossed the line. In the years since (10 or so), I've shot half dozen deer on that piece and never once had one cross the line. He, however, has crossed the line with his guys to do deer drives (reported after finding the tracks in snow). To this day, I will not deny him access to retrieve a downed deer, even if he won't reciprocate (I won't stoop to his level). However, I will not stop hunting it for fear of losing a deer. In fact, will likely be in there this weekend.
> 
> Honestly this really comes down to be so darn protective of "our" deer. They are a public resource. If a guy has property he can get a shot at a deer legally and safely, I'm not going to deny him that opportunity, even if I might have to let him come on my property to retrieve it.


You are I are on the same page Todd in terms of not denying anyone an opportunity to retrieve their deer. I can't picture a circumstance of not letting someone on a neighboring property come and track or retrieve his deer on my side of the fence. Thankfully I've never had anyone abuse that opportunity to the point where I had any reason to consider not permitting someone. 

The point I was agreeing with in respect to what Justin posted is I just can't wrap my mind around bowhunting in close proximity to a parcel where I know the landowner wouldn't let me retrieve the deer, and then complaining about it after the landowner denied me access. That to me just seems like self inflicted pain - if it happens it doesn't seem I would have anything valid to gripe about. 

We have access to a bunch of properties to hunt, and at this point in time I'm not aware of any neighbor that wouldn't let us retrieve a deer. We've worked hard to open those doors, and thankfully haven't run across any downright jerks such as the guy you're describing. But if I did have someone like that and I still decided to hunt in close proximity to his border, it would be with a firearm and I would limit shots to a range where I knew I could drop the deer. If on top of that I screwed up and a wounded deer ran onto his place the blame would be on me for taking the risk.

Anyway, I suspect we're largely on the same page here.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

brdhntr said:


> Therefore, it is unethical to hunt on pretty much any property in MI, because there is a chance the deer will run off the property and it is (by your thought) unethical to shoot an animal that may end up on the neighbors? By all means, please explain to me exactly how much property I should own and how far of a buffer should I use? Again, if you don't want them to hunt a particular spot on their property then by all means, offer to buy it from them, or lease it so you can have your buffer zone.
> 
> I have dealt with this for many years in a number of states, my policy is the same as I stated for all cases. In all those years, I have never had my ability to take a deer, or use my property impaired by someone retrieving an animal they legally shot on their property, regardless of where they were sitting. On the other hand, denying them the chance to retrieve deer they shot on their property (legally) because I don't feel they have enough land or the right cover is an attempt at preventing them from exercising their property rights. Actually this isn't really about property rights it's more about someone else killing "your" deer.


When you sit on the outside edge of someones woods and have nothing but cornfield to hunt, then shoot whatever steps out of the woods knowing that if the deer doesn't drop on the spot it's going to go back into the woods, I believe you are in the wrong. Now if that deer was in the field and chances where just as good that he'd run somewhere else, I would feel different. In my case, they know exactly where the wounded deer will go. It has happened many times.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

wolverinefan said:


> Can you please explain to me what the law is then?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


dam Im a buckeye fan and i got it the first time:lol:


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Justin said:


> When you sit on the outside edge of someones woods and have nothing but cornfield to hunt, then shoot whatever steps out of the woods knowing that if the deer doesn't drop on the spot it's going to go back into the woods, I believe you are in the wrong. Now if that deer was in the field and chances where just as good that he'd run somewhere else, I would feel different. In my case, they know exactly where the wounded deer will go. It has happened many times.


Justin,

I am not an expert. But I am an expert shot. The doe that I killed on Nov 5 came out of the woodlot by 6 yards. I put my Vapor 4000 tipped with a Sonic 100gr broadhead squarely through the center of her heart. She ran 30 yards *into my cornfield* and expired. On November 20 I put a 12gauge slug through another does' heart and lungs and dropped her where she stood. 
I didn't feel wrong about either shot even though I was withing 15 yards of the property line. I might add that I sat patiently watching a beautiful 6 point (a trophy in my book) for 15 minutes at 15 yards on the opening weekend of archery season. Right next to him was a 5 point with similar size and features. I passed on both of those along with a dandy 8 point that did not have the spread agreed upon by the practicing neighbors. 

Where I come from, we shoot brown deer. Having the intestinal fortitude to "pass" on any deer is a challenge for me. One that I've been enjoying to date. What is wrong to me is the wanton waste of our natural resources by letting a deer rot in the woods. What is also wrong to me is those who think they own a "perimeter" around their land and have the gall to consider those who hunt their own private property "wrong" for hunting it.
If the time comes where you know "exactly" where a wounded deer is gonna go, let me know.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Girtski said:


> Justin,
> 
> I am not an expert. But I am an expert shot. The doe that I killed on Nov 5 came out of the woodlot by 6 yards. I put my Vapor 4000 tipped with a Sonic 100gr broadhead squarely through the center of her heart. She ran 30 yards *into my cornfield* and expired. On November 20 I put a 12gauge slug through another does' heart and lungs and dropped her where she stood.
> I didn't feel wrong about either shot even though I was withing 15 yards of the property line. I might add that I sat patiently watching a beautiful 6 point (a trophy in my book) for 15 minutes at 15 yards on the opening weekend of archery season. Right next to him was a 5 point with similar size and features. I passed on both of those along with a dandy 8 point that did not have the spread agreed upon by the practicing neighbors.
> ...


I understand what you are saying. I have no problem hunting close to property lines, I do it often. I wouldn't do it unless there was a good chance that I could drop the deer in it's tracks or that it would run somewhere else. In the case of my dads woods, if not dropped, there is a 99% chance that it will go back into the woods. The other side of the cornfield has a very busy road and a trailer park. They shoot the deer as it steps out of the woods. It is an easy one jump retreat back into the woods. I just don't know why a guy would hunt there. It's not his land and he doesn't lease it. He has permission to hunt it.There is a state game area a couple miles away. Hunting there would solve the problem.


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

i missed again said:


> dam Im a buckeye fan and i got it the first time:lol:


I understand what the "implied" law was, I was asking if he could explain the actual law. 

Yes, you clearly are a buckeye fan. It's "damn" not dam. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

wolverinefan said:


> I understand what the "implied" law was, I was asking if he could explain the actual law.
> 
> Yes, you clearly are a buckeye fan. It's "damn" not dam.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


wow this touchy after a win you must have been a real crab the last 7 years:lol: sorry just having fun


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Crow Buster said:


> Call the CO. Unfortunately they end up as mediator in crap like this all the time. He can't make the neighbor allow you onto the land, but he can and probably will retrieve the deer himself and give it to you once removed from the other property.
> 
> Common sense isn't common, and CO's would rather answer this call than one an hour later where the neighbor is pointing a gun at someone because it escalated.
> 
> ...


Have you offered the guy any steak's? I have had to call a CO in several occasions for myself, family and friends. The law requires either the property owner retrieve the deer, allows you to or the CO/LEO In cases I have been involved in the property owners wouldn't let us on do to the fact they intended on keeping the deer for themselves. Which I can't blame em to much. I might recommend buying a faster bow, Heavier arrows, bigger broadheads or bigger gun...


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> No idea where you came up with that theory, but you're 100% wrong.
> 
> The landowner does not have to permit a LEO to assist you in retrieving a deer from their property.
> 
> The landowner is the only person who has a say in whether your deer is retrieved from his land.


Please research the law. The CO will retrieve the deer, or if it comes to it, get a warrant to do so. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wolverinefan said:


> Please research the law. The CO will retrieve the deer, or if it comes to it, get a warrant to do so.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




Absolutely incorrect. The only time a CO *can* and will get a warrant is if there is evidence if the deer was poached or illegally shot........... Also the landowner where the deer is laying cannot tag it......


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

wolverinefan said:


> Please research the law. The CO will retrieve the deer, or if it comes to it, get a warrant to do so.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I concede. Your expertise in the law is too much for me to reckon with. Clearly if there's one thing you understand when it comes to this topic it's the law.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

wolverinefan said:


> Please research the law. The CO will retrieve the deer, or if it comes to it, get a warrant to do so.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


if YOU research this site you will fined that a CO explained it very clearly if both owner and hunter can not agree the deer will be left to the coyotes


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

To the OP. Regardless if the neighbor is right or wrong, your kids are getting a really sour taste about hunting at a pretty young age. Find a new lease and take the drama out of it for their sake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Lugian said:


> To the OP. Regardless if the neighbor is right or wrong, your kids are getting a really sour taste about hunting at a pretty young age. Find a new lease and take the drama out of it for their sake.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is agreed. Of our collective 6 boys, 2 are Eagle scouts and the other 4 are only only a handful of merit badges away from that goal. As parents, each of us have been very careful not to show our emotions and to be lawful and respectful while dealing with this.
We do have 2 other leases that we will likely concentrate our kids' hunting on. Both of which have neighbors who are more receptive to our efforts and more responsible with our natural resources. This is tough because we have instilled in all of our kids the need for practice and accuracy with both their firearms and archery gear. So much so that my son at 14 out shoots me regularly..(must be my 53 year old eyes).:xzicon_sm We are all members of the Carleton Sportsman's Club and shoot trap, skeet, archery 3D, archery spots and spend considerable time on the rifle range. I'm VERY proud of their talents and also of their perceived sportsmanship regarding this event. For what it's worth, I kinda hijacked this thread from the OP. My apologies for doing so but I wasn't sure where to put this and his heading caught my attention.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Girtski said:


> That is agreed. Of our collective 6 boys, 2 are Eagle scouts and the other 4 are only only a handful of merit badges away from that goal. As parents, each of us have been very careful not to show our emotions and to be lawful and respectful while dealing with this.
> We do have 2 other leases that we will likely concentrate our kids' hunting on. Both of which have neighbors who are more receptive to our efforts and more responsible with our natural resources. This is tough because we have instilled in all of our kids the need for practice and accuracy with both their firearms and archery gear. So much so that my son at 14 out shoots me regularly..(must be my 53 year old eyes).:xzicon_sm We are all members of the Carleton Sportsman's Club and shoot trap, skeet, archery 3D, archery spots and spend considerable time on the rifle range. I'm VERY proud of their talents and also of their perceived sportsmanship regarding this event. For what it's worth, I kinda hijacked this thread from the OP. My apologies for doing so but I wasn't sure where to put this and his heading caught my attention.


I wasn't questioning your parenting and didn't intend to sound condescending if I came across that way. I'm sure they're fine shots but having to worry about losing a deer because neighbor Brown won't allow you access isn't worth the hassle in my opinion. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

i missed again said:


> if YOU research this site you will fined that a CO explained it very clearly if both owner and hunter can not agree the deer will be left to the coyotes


The quote from the alleged DNR Lt. on this site is his interpretation of the situation. How he personally would handle it. It is not the letter of the law, but his way of keeping everyone happy, or rather both parties upset. 

The CO/LOE only needs probable cause. A blood trail leading to the property is a good example. That probable cause is all that is needed for the CO/LOE to retrieve the animal. The only time a land owner is permitted to keep the animal, is when there is no evidence to prove the animal was shot elsewhere and ran onto the property in question. This is not my opinion, this is the law according to several LOE's and CO's I am personal friends with. 

So either all of the LOE's and CO's I know are wrong and breaking the law everytime they retrieve a deer for a hunter... Or the two internet guys are incorrect. You will believe what you will, Horse/Water/Drink. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> I concede. Your expertise in the law is too much for me to reckon with. Clearly if there's one thing you understand when it comes to this topic it's the law.


All I asked of you was to explain the law for me and support your claim. Instead of answering, and supporting your claim that a land owner "does not have to allow the LOE to retrieve the deer", you instead choose to respond like Barbara Walters on the View.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

wolverinefan said:


> The quote from the alleged DNR Lt. on this site is his interpretation of the situation. How he personally would handle it. It is not the letter of the law, but his way of keeping everyone happy, or rather both parties upset.
> 
> This is not my opinion, this is the law according to several LOE's and CO's I am personal friends with.
> 
> ...


So , instead of telling us what your "alleged" law enforcement friends say , put up a link to the "law" of which you speak.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Girtski said:


> Not sure how Im going to start but here goes.
> 
> Last year my group acquired a 75 acre lease. We introduced ourselves to both of the neighboring landowners. One of which was very friendly and the other was very stand-offish. We were advised that they practice the principles of QDMA and we (my partners on the lease) agreed we would only consider shooting 8 pts or larger and only then if the antlers were outside the ears.
> 
> ...


 seems to me for the most part, you have done everything a ethical hunter should do. as for the other property owner,he is not being a good sport at all. i have a guy here that think he owns all deer and any deer shot must have been poached from his property,NOT. deer season gets some people alittle crazy, hang in there and maybe next year he'll come around. if not, try to make your kill shot better, double lung or a heart shot would make thing easier on your group!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

OK I shoot a deer on my dad's property and tell the LO my dad will not let me in and the LO will retrive my deer for me. Will they also gut it out and hang it too?:evil::lol:

Skinner


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

jackbob42 said:


> So , instead of telling us what your "alleged" law enforcement friends say , put up a link to the "law" of which you speak.


Link me to the law that states the land owner has the final say in the retrieval of the animal. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Girtski said:


> Not sure how Im going to start but here goes.
> 
> Last year my group acquired a 75 acre lease. We introduced ourselves to both of the neighboring landowners. One of which was very friendly and the other was very stand-offish. We were advised that they practice the principles of QDMA and we (my partners on the lease) agreed we would only consider shooting 8 pts or larger and only then if the antlers were outside the ears.
> 
> ...


You can count on all 3 of those does meat will be ruined on the down side half.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

2011 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31412--,00.html
Recreational Trespass
Trespassing is illegal and seriously erodes support for recreational hunting. Permission is required from the landowner or leaseholder before you may hunt on any farm lands or connected wood lots or on any posted private lands. Landowners may grant verbal permission. Hunters are required to produce their hunting license to landowners upon request.
*If you wound an animal or bird and it runs or flies onto private property, you have no legal right to pursue it without permission of the landowner. Without permission of the landowner, you are trespassing and subject to prosecution.
*


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

wolverinefan said:


> This is absolutely incorrect. The state of Michigan "owns" that deer, we purchase a license to harvest the deer from the state. The land owner can not legally keep you from retrieving your deer. In the future contact the local CO or LOE, they will escort you to your deer.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Don't count on it.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

wolverinefan said:


> The land owner does not "own" the deer, even if it happens to expire on his property. The State of Michigan, technically speaking, owns the animal. An agent of the state , ie Conservation Officer or Law Enforcement Officer, is able to retrieve the animal for the hunter.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Probably not gonna happen. About the only way I'm going to get the deer is if it's evidence.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Absolutely incorrect. The only time a CO *can* and will get a warrant is if there is evidence if the deer was poached or illegally shot........... Also the landowner where the deer is laying cannot tag it......


Folks, we have a winner....


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

wolverinefan said:


> Link me to the law that states the land owner has the final say in the retrieval of the animal.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you don't believe what dead short posted, then even God Almighty won't be able to convince you.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> If you don't believe what dead short posted, then even God Almighty won't be able to convince you.


My sister lives in Oak Park, a few blocks east of Coolidge


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> My sister lives in Oak Park, a few blocks west of Coolidge


I'm 3/4 mile east of Coolidge, off 9 mile.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I inadvertantly wrote west. She's east. You might be on the same street. They are north of Nine Mile just south of Oak Park Blvd. Somewhere around where they did Extreme Home Makeover.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

petronius said:


> If you don't believe what dead short posted, then even God Almighty won't be able to convince you.


AMEN but he is persistent


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

wolverinefan said:


> Link me to the law that states the land owner has the final say in the retrieval of the animal.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You must be so proud of the way this makes you look ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

stinky reinke said:


> you guys are like a bunch of women. Am i wrong?


yes


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Wendy said:


> yes


thanks for joining the party :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Some job security for Co's on this subject.:lol::Modified_:tsk:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

jackbob42 said:


> You must be so proud of the way this makes you look ! :lol::lol::lol:


Love this post.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

The deal Im seeing here in this thread is that porperty owners think because they pay taxes on a chuck of Gods Green earth that they are KINGS and to hunt, shoot and OMG recover a legally shot deer is totally their decision weather on their property or not, But those same ppl have no issue tresspassing to retrieve their own wounded game.
Sounds like the Word SPORTSMANSHIP has been erased from their vocabulary entirely!
I own land therefor I am KING, what BS, we are only stewards of the land, we own nothing! period!
If a hunter shoots a deer there is no gaurantee what will happen, it may fall it may run, if it does not die on your land forget it its COYOTE food apparently, because NO ONE LOVES their neighbors, no one respects the animal enuff to make sure it wasent wasted! Verry Sad indeed!

BD


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> The deal Im seeing here in this thread is that porperty owners think because they pay taxes on a chuck of Gods Green earth that they are KINGS and to hunt, shoot and OMG recover a legally shot deer is totally their decision weather on their property or not, But those same ppl have no issue tresspassing to retrieve their own wounded game.
> Sounds like the Word SPORTSMANSHIP has been erased from their vocabulary entirely!
> I own land therefor I am KING, what BS, we are only stewards of the land, we own nothing! period!
> If a hunter shoots a deer there is no gaurantee what will happen, it may fall it may run, if it does not die on your land forget it its COYOTE food apparently, because NO ONE LOVES their neighbors, no one respects the animal enuff to make sure it wasent wasted! Verry Sad indeed!
> ...


Well said. It's all about perspective and common sense. As a landowner and land lessee, I would NEVER deny access to a SPORTSMAN trailing his game. I agree that I'd prefer to accompany that sportsman however if I were unavailable to assist, I would welcome his/her opportunity to secure their game. Communication is the key. Some people are fruitcakes though....


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Some think that they have permission to go on any opnes land just because they bought property of a house next to it. When they are told that they don't have permission to hint another property and to remove their tree stand within a time period or they will lose it. Being vacant land they just assume that it is their's. And when they lose their tree stand they take it like they strat doing damage to the land that is not theirs. It is sad people have to respect for others property. Ansd if you warn them they just retaliate. Attempting to make a problem for the landowner to want to hunt their own property. I know this has happened. The trespasser tresspassed again and damaged their blinds they had set up so my brother decided it was not worth the daily drive in the early am to get their and find his blind trashed with his friend the land owners. It is sad that some do this but some think they can.

All I can say is to report when it happens to the local law enforcement if there is a record of this then they might take action when you need it and if taken to court there is a history of ongoing issues. 

But it is like Recreational Tresspass they catch someone and take there weapon & hunting equipment they have while doing the act but they usually have nothing worth any true value and they just walk away from it and pay the low cost ticket they get. They need to add the loss of hunting privledges for a year or two so they get the message. 

Ever try and get the ORV Number when someone tresspasses with their 4 Wheeler the sticker is too small to get much in the number but maybe the brand of the ATV. So it is hard to do much out it but maybe taking a picture will help if you can...

Always report it is all I can suggest. I have had it happen and just need to keep a eye on it. Seems it comes and goes . 

Newaygo1


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> The deal Im seeing here in this thread is that porperty owners think because they pay taxes on a chuck of Gods Green earth that they are KINGS and to hunt, shoot and OMG recover a legally shot deer is totally their decision weather on their property or not, But those same ppl have no issue tresspassing to retrieve their own wounded game.
> Sounds like the Word SPORTSMANSHIP has been erased from their vocabulary entirely!
> I own land therefor I am KING, what BS, we are only stewards of the land, we own nothing! period!
> If a hunter shoots a deer there is no gaurantee what will happen, it may fall it may run, if it does not die on your land forget it its COYOTE food apparently, because NO ONE LOVES their neighbors, no one respects the animal enuff to make sure it wasent wasted! Verry Sad indeed!
> ...


 Possums, coyotes and buzzards gotta eat too, nature waste nothing


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Newaygo1 said:


> Some think that they have permission to go on any opnes land just because they bought property of a house next to it. When they are told that they don't have permission to hint another property and to remove their tree stand within a time period or they will lose it. Being vacant land they just assume that it is their's. And when they lose their tree stand they take it like they strat doing damage to the land that is not theirs. It is sad people have to respect for others property. Ansd if you warn them they just retaliate. Attempting to make a problem for the landowner to want to hunt their own property. I know this has happened. The trespasser tresspassed again and damaged their blinds they had set up so my brother decided it was not worth the daily drive in the early am to get their and find his blind trashed with his friend the land owners. It is sad that some do this but some think they can.
> 
> All I can say is to report when it happens to the local law enforcement if there is a record of this then they might take action when you need it and if taken to court there is a history of ongoing issues.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean, but I am not sure. Your post was difficult to read.


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> Possums, coyotes and buzzards gotta eat too, nature waste nothing


That's ok for you if you have harvested many deer in your lifetime.
If the young new hunter cant recover an animal he/she will be less likely to hunt again cause its a bad experience already.
Talk him through it and convince he/she can do better next time? 

They are probably going to be even more nervous worried about it crossing the neighbors line!! 
Lack of stewardship as bassdisater mentioned is lousy sportsmanship.
I have ran into that same brain dead mentality LAND KINGS thinking they are absolute. Puffy, dusty, old *****


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

dead short said:


> Probably not gonna happen. About the only way I'm going to get the deer is if it's evidence.


Ok. So for the third time in this thread were have someone who may or may not be a LEO saying they "would not" retrieve the animal, not that they "can not" retrieve the animal. 

Still waiting for something which says a CO/LEO is not allowed, by law, to retrieve the animal. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

This is a quote from 'boehr' who is a retired Lt. CO of the DNR and former moderator in the 'Law' forum. This is from 'retrieving' thread in this forum that's running parallel to this one:
LO == Landowner

Quote ----------------------

Let me provide you with correct info, based on your post. By law, a LO doesn't have to give permission for anyone to track wounded game on their private property, that is entirely up to the LO. If a LO refuses they can NOT be charged for poaching or any other crime. 95% of the time a CO will not interfere with the choice of a LO not allowing another on their property to retrieve or track wounded game. In 26 years I did it only once for a hunter simply because I just happened to be there and knew the LO and it was a kids first deer. It happened that that deer traveled through that LO property and kept on going. All other times I went was by request of the LO and the hunter was NOT given the deer. The only time a LO was ever charged was when the LO took the deer for their own use when they did not legally kill the deer or tagged a deer that they did not legally kill. If a LO says no and the deer lays there and rots, no law broken.

Now that's enough said. 

End of Quote ---------------------------


----------



## EXTREMERUSH (Aug 31, 2011)

I am a LO and my neighbors and I have an understanding to come to the house and or call before tracking anything through the others property to avoid disturbing both their hunting and the area. This also helps to prevent any possible hard feelings, by not having someone somewhere they shouldn't be. Because nothing ticks me off more than having someone walk through my set on my own property.

Sounds to me like you stepped into a hornet's nest, and that you may be up-trailing this guy. Based on the description of the property it seems that 5 hunters are to many IMO. Seeing as how you have other leases, I would limit the # of hunters on this lease, and hunt with the kids on the other leases so they get to enjoy their time afield as stated in another post. Sounds like there is a little history going on here you may not know about. Good Luck with the hunting and Scouting!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wolverinefan said:


> Ok. So for the third time in this thread were have someone who may or may not be a LEO saying they "would not" retrieve the animal, not that they "can not" retrieve the animal.
> 
> Still waiting for something which says a CO/LEO is not allowed, by law, to retrieve the animal.
> 
> ...




What is the law that they CAN??????????? 

Gotta have a warrant sport.......


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

As previously posted:

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31412--,00.html

Text:

Recreational Trespass

Trespassing is illegal and seriously erodes support for recreational hunting. Permission is required from the landowner or leaseholder before you may hunt on any farm lands or connected wood lots or on any posted private lands. Landowners may grant verbal permission. Hunters are required to produce their hunting license to landowners upon request.

If you wound an animal or bird and it runs or flies onto private property, you have no legal right to pursue it without permission of the landowner. Without permission of the landowner, you are trespassing and subject to prosecution.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

PM God almighty. As stated earlier he may be the only one that can explain it to you


----------



## madmike (Nov 25, 2004)

If a guy on the neighboring property wounds a deer and comes looking for it on my land on opening morning, ruining my hunt we will have problems. If he gets a hold of me we will go track it on my land together that evening and we will not be going into my sanctuary areas. Deer hunting on my property is my vacation that I look forward to all year and I would be greatly annoyed if I had to spend much of my hunting time trying to help some clown track a deer all over my property.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

bassdisaster said:


> The deal Im seeing here in this thread is that porperty owners think because they pay taxes on a chuck of Gods Green earth that they are KINGS and to hunt, shoot and OMG recover a legally shot deer is totally their decision weather on their property or not, But those same ppl have no issue tresspassing to retrieve their own wounded game.
> Sounds like the Word SPORTSMANSHIP has been erased from their vocabulary entirely!
> I own land therefor I am KING, what BS, we are only stewards of the land, *we own nothing! period*!
> If a hunter shoots a deer there is no gaurantee what will happen, it may fall it may run, if it does not die on your land forget it its COYOTE food apparently, because NO ONE LOVES their neighbors, no one respects the animal enuff to make sure it wasent wasted! Verry Sad indeed!
> ...


Since I don't own anything, you want to help pay my taxes? Or should I quote you to the tax collector:lol:

Think about it this way.... I own property knowing I should be safe to shoot deer or just plain target practice, knowing there should be knowone in beyond my target. If you get free range to track your deer you are taking away my right to feel safe hunting and shooting on MY and yes I said MY land.


----------



## madmike (Nov 25, 2004)

You make a great point on the taxes issue. Not even talking about what I paid for the land in the first place. I made a lot of sacrifices to save my money and buy land so I could hunt the way I want to without being disturbed. Maybe a downed deer recovery fee to help pay the taxes. next someone on here will say they want a hand in how I manage the timber or somthing crazy like that because I am just a stuart.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

You evil selfish landowners. Expecting to have exclusive use to your own land which you paid for. When someone needs to track a deer on your property, why not go that extra mile? Invite them in to your home as well, serve them a beer while cooking them a meal. Let them have the keys to your car.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> The deal Im seeing here in this thread is that porperty owners think because they pay taxes on a chuck of Gods Green earth that they are KINGS and to hunt, shoot and OMG recover a legally shot deer is totally their decision weather on their property or not, But those same ppl have no issue tresspassing to retrieve their own wounded game.
> Sounds like the Word SPORTSMANSHIP has been erased from their vocabulary entirely!
> I own land therefor I am KING, what BS, we are only stewards of the land, we own nothing! period!
> If a hunter shoots a deer there is no gaurantee what will happen, it may fall it may run, if it does not die on your land forget it its COYOTE food apparently, because NO ONE LOVES their neighbors, no one respects the animal enuff to make sure it wasent wasted! Verry Sad indeed!
> ...


my atv is in the shop so you dont mind if i use yours do you


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

I have never asked this before and Ive been here a long time can we close this thread already nothing good is coming of it.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

mykass said:


> I have never asked this before and Ive been here a long time can we close this thread already nothing good is coming of it.


 
Why???
The meltdowns, ranting and total lack of common sense give me something to chuckle about while tacking up "No Tresspassing" signs.


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Tack up sighns heck no thats a waste I carve NO TRESSPASSING into my trees and paint them pink and orange.:evil: Wait here it comes Im a tool LO and dont have the right to do that either:lol:


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> Why???
> The meltdowns, ranting and total lack of common sense give me something to chuckle about while tacking up "No Tresspassing" signs.


ya and the sign thing is very funny :lol:


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> Why???
> The meltdowns, ranting and total lack of common sense give me something to chuckle about while tacking up "No Tresspassing" signs.


Cool, targets!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

brookie1 said:


> Cool, targets!


just one of the many, many reasons a private land owner revokes your right to recover game from his land.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

In reguards to the original issue, I would suspect that your practice of QDM (Quaility DOE Management) is probably enough to annoy the guy next door, I would think your hunting pretty closer to his line, that also would annoy him, my arrowed deer go anywhere from 30-75 yards if hit correctly, all your wounded deer run onto his property?? right back where thay came from,, yes he will be annoyed, I wouod suggest food plots as far as you can get away from him, neck shots with rifles, or find another lease, I am glad I can text my neighbors and let them know I am coming across tracking, they do the same if need be, open permission is given, texting is courtesy. seems like you have closed that option by trespassing to retrieve your deer.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Done deal. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------

